# Bunk Bed Rails



## OutbackInfront (Jun 27, 2006)

This is how I used a steel closet rod to make bed rails for the bunk beds in our 28RSDS. I cut one end at an angle.


----------



## 9251 (Mar 17, 2009)

What a great idea!!! How did you mount it on there? I'm assuming it isn't pressure mounted?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Love the simplicity of the rail...very nice!

Can the child's body slip under and then their head get stuck? I know it sounds silly, but I'd rather ask you and make myself look silly than having a child get hurt or really scared.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Love the simplicity of the rail...very nice!
> 
> Can the child's body slip under and then their head get stuck? I know it sounds silly, but I'd rather ask you and make myself look silly than having a child get hurt or really scared.


That was my first concern. Check the rail spacing on a commercial bedrail and then make sure your spacing is similar. Otherwise I like the idea!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

That is a good idea !! I think 4" is code (BOCA) not that this needs to follow that but for safety sake it might be a good target.
I like it!


----------



## OutbackInfront (Jun 27, 2006)

It's about 4" above the mattress.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

OutbackInfront said:


> It's about 4" above the mattress.


Now, that is what I would call a happy camper.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks Perfect !!! I really like it!


----------



## chillaxin (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks terrific...so does the bed rail!


----------



## fredr (Jun 26, 2006)

This is great. How did you mount it to the walls?


----------



## OutbackInfront (Jun 27, 2006)

You know, I don't remember. I did it a couple years ago. But I can tell you this: Last weekend, my oldest (8yo girl) was hanging between them and they held fine.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice idea, i could have used it a few years ago, but i used the plastic ones because I didn't think of this one.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'll be making mine in the next few days. My son fell out of the upper bunk on the 2nd night. Ouch...


----------

